# What ever happen to the AMAZING AMMO



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Last I heard there was some problems & I was wondering if that had been resolved so that she could continue her amazing ways.

Hope she doing good.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I talked to Bill last fall. At that time he didn't have any interest in continuing her trialing career. Bill said Ammo was happy being a hunting dog and so was he.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Too bad, I guess the AKC thing got to him.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Ammo doesn't care. I'm sure she is very happy with what she is doing. GOD what a huntin dog to have.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That's too bad. A dog with eyes like that. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's too bad. A dog with eyes like that. :neutral::neutral:


I had the honor of holding the judges book the weekend she got her hundredth point. I had no idea who she was until ribbon time.

She ran a really nice derby that day.


Chris


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

It's really sad for me to hear that the all time high point derby dog, with a trial career ahead of her is resolved to a hunting dog.


----------



## Mattyj (Apr 17, 2009)

> resolved to a hunting dog


Nothing wrong with that. If I could only be so lucky.

Reincarnation regards


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I do not know the man nor his dog, but I dont think the last chapter in this dog's career has been written yet..If the owner is happy and the dog leads a long healthy life, then I am happy for the both of them...any expectations that some may put on them is really unfair..they have already accomplished something that most will never even sniff...


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> I do not know the man nor his dog, but I dont think the last chapter in this dog's career has been written yet..If the owner is happy and the dog leads a long healthy life, then I am happy for the both of them...any expectations that some may put on them is really unfair..they have already accomplished something that most will never even sniff...


I had the pleasure of meeting Bill and Micki at a hunt test when Ammo was just 6 mo, before her incredible run, of course. They were very friendly and, even at that time, very proud of Ammo already.

I agree that as long as Bill, Micki and Ammo are all happy, that's all that really matters. They certainly don't owe it to anybody to continue her trial career.

I also understand those that are disappointed to not be able to see what what she could do running with the big dogs. I know I was looking forward to following her.

All the best Bill, Micki and Ammo!

Rick


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Mattyj said:


> Nothing wrong with that. If I could only be so lucky.
> 
> Reincarnation regards


Mine hunt and your right, nothing wrong with it! My point is to be all time high point derby dog with a career ahead, then retired to be a hunting buddy is a waste in my opinion.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

chris I also had the pleasure of judging ammo, what an amazing dog. We had ammo, bullet and one other dog that could step on any thing we through at them. The hardest stake I ever judge!

I don't understand, what happen to her?


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Howard N said:


> I talked to Bill last fall. At that time he didn't have any interest in continuing her trialing career. Bill said Ammo was happy being a hunting dog and so was he.


From talking with him did you get any thing from it that he may in time do more with her? 

Do you think he will be breeding her?

You would think that if she is able to do Open work like she did Derby it would be really hard not to let an animal like that run. The way she was rolling you would have thought she would be the 2012 or 2013 (or both) NFC.


----------



## Mattyj (Apr 17, 2009)

> retired to be a hunting buddy is a waste in my opinion.


I see what you are saying. No offence intended. I guess it just depends on where your passions lie.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

my dogs are huntin dogs and if they had the talent and training and record that ammo has they would be trialing. to each his own i suppose.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I had the honor of holding the judges book the weekend she got her hundredth point. I had no idea who she was until ribbon time.
> 
> She ran a really nice derby that day.
> 
> ...


Good story. Must be nice to have a dog like that.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

A friend brought this thread to my attention.

Thanks much for the nice comments. God Bless.......Bill


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

If you ever get tired of shooting ducks for her, I'm sure I could help. Hope you have many fine days in the field.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Well heck, let's see some huntin pics!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

HTs and FTs are something we do in the down time till we can bust the real deal.

To each their own, money aint everything.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good story. Must be nice to have a dog like that.


Jacob, it was really a neat deal. 

I wrote about it right after it happened and some folks made a lot of light of my comments about how this dog behaved at the trial. She was a unique performer in lots of ways.

I have three "Thank you" cards, on my mantel in my duck room. They are displayed along with prized duck mounts, a few key dog ribbons, a couple guitars and such.

Those cards are from: Lanse Brown, Bill/Micki, and Elliot's Retrievers. 

They each bring back great memories.

If you google "Ammo Stretch" you may find some stuff. I thought it was cool. Some wanted to dismiss it. 

For a dog to come to the line that young, be that calm, collected, and then go out and perform like this little choco girl did was a sight to see. I doubt that I will ever forget it.

Chris


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I do not know the man nor his dog, but I dont think the last chapter in this dog's career has been written yet..If the owner is happy and the dog leads a long healthy life, then I am happy for the both of them...any expectations that some may put on them is really unfair..they have already accomplished something that most will never even sniff...


Well said Bon.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Ammo is living my dream . Early retirement and plenty of hunting .
You go girl 
Clearly she has a better boss than me regards..........


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Could someone point me in a direction to find out the story on this dog.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a bottle of wine, with a pic of Ammo, her accomplishments, Bobby Boudet and my name, and thanks for judging. A gift from Bill and Mickie.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Jacob, it was really a neat deal.
> 
> I wrote about it right after it happened and some folks made a lot of light of my comments about how this dog behaved at the trial. She was a unique performer in lots of ways.
> 
> ...


I remember that very clear. I remember who made backhanded comments then and after the ordeal with the AKC after the trial. It's just nice to hear good stories about a dog with an amazing set of eyes. I duck hunt with my dogs as I *love* duck hunting, but damn do I ever wish one could mark worth a frick. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

ducks_n_bucks01 said:


> Could someone point me in a direction to find out the story on this dog.


http://www.findretrievers.com/news/...int-derby-dog-the-amazing-ammo-and-chocolate/ 

Here is the story or at least part of it.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Jason, I found all the good stuff. Just can't figure out why she isn't running anymore.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice story and amazing slideshow.
Brought tears to my eyes.
Some people work an entire lifetime looking to have half the success as Bill and Ammo.
Sad to see it end as a Derby Dog.
Would have been an awesome ride to see if she could have gone on to be "just like Lottie" by winning multiple Nationals.
Lots of hunting dogs around not too many Ammo though.
Have fun.
Sue


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW what a cool slideshow. I would have loved to watch Ammo run. Even just once..


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Mark Sehon said:


> I have a bottle of wine, with a pic of Ammo, her accomplishments, Bobby Boudet and my name, and thanks for judging. A gift from Bill and Mickie.


Mark I would love to see that bottle of wine. Can you post a picture??


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Prolly drank that mofo !! bwahhhhahha


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Mark Sehon said:


> I have a bottle of wine, with a pic of Ammo, her accomplishments, Bobby Boudet and my name, and thanks for judging. A gift from Bill and Mickie.


My bottle was a victim of me being at a field trial and the wife at home with the youngin and a "near empty" wine rack. She said it wasn't bad but had a hint of wet dog.


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

I had the privalage to train with Ammo after the hunt test Rick C refered. Bill and Micki showed up at the test and Micki jumped right in and marshaled the test for us and I couldn't figure out where she came from. But after the test Jim Mauney said that Bill and Micki were going to train as espanola and would I like to join in. Micki would not let anyone throw birds except her and what an arm she has. They had a couple duck and 2 or 3 pegions in a crate that they had used many times a couple wingers and what a day it was.
If Ammo, Bill and Micki do no more, that is thier choice and I wanr to wish all three the best in everything that they endevor to do.
Clay


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

If Ammo makes a comeback and gets an NFC it would make a great movie.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill and Micki are two of the most kind hearted people I have had the privilage to meet. We took brother Gator down "just to run with" sister Ammo. What an amazing dog with such great owners. Micki if you read this Dylan says thanks again for the subway lol. Both of us will carry those memories with us and were proud to be a part of all that you guys have accomplished God Bless!


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Great slideshow! Amazing dog! Hunt on Ammo


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Jon Couch said:


> Bill and Micki are two of the most kind hearted people I have had the privilage to meet. We took brother Gator down "just to run with" sister Ammo. What an amazing dog with such great owners. Micki if you read this Dylan says thanks again for the subway lol. Both of us will carry those memories with us and were proud to be a part of all that you guys have accomplished God Bless!



All right which one is AMMO? Are these two from the same litter? If so Similar accomplishments?


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd Caswell said:


> All right which one is AMMO? Are these two from the same litter? If so Similar accomplishments?


Ammo is the darker dog, yes, and no not even close. Gator is a great dog but has only run one derby and went out in the second series on an agled back throw over a ditch. He ran out straight inline with the bird got even with the gunner and started a real nice hunt until he kicked up a live song bird out of the grass and was in hot persuit. Here is a vid of gator before he was two running a nice single.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxBS1pNoMUo&feature=fvsr


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

ammo has a litter mate that won a derby on the same weekend as one of her wins and is now QAA. Rumor has it that "teka" will also be running in that venue for labs that think they can point soon...... Several littermates point as well as her mother.

Someone asked about breeding, it is my understanding that the fine for reinstatmetn has not been paid to the AKC, therefore dog can't be sold or bred. I guess he could registrer her UKC.


If they are happy hunting that is their business, I admit though I would have liked to see her go on, and would like to see what she could produce. Too bad to let genes like that not get passed. BUt his dog, his business. Just wish I had blown of a continueing ed seminar to drive three hours to watch her the weekend I thought about it......


----------



## NPursuit (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the QAA Teka is being bred to Pirate at this time. Sounds like it should be some nice pups.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm sure I'll get flamed or yelled out, but what happened to make them quit running and what's AKC got to do with it? You can PM me or bash me in public. And yeah I did do a google search and couldn't find anything.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Socks said:


> Ok, I'm sure I'll get flamed or yelled out, but what happened to make them quit running and what's AKC got to do with it? You can PM me or bash me in public. And yeah I did do a google search and couldn't find anything.


Is there a link to a story?
pm me, please, I would like to read more about this dog.

*RK*


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

road kill said:


> Is there a link to a story?
> pm me, please, I would like to read more about this dog.
> 
> *RK*


As close as you are going to get to an explanation is this thread. I assume that after all the hoopla it was decided that it wasn't worth the drama to run AA stakes. You'd have to ask Bill.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54339&highlight=ammo


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Socks said:


> Ok, I'm sure I'll get flamed or yelled out, but what happened to make them quit running and what's AKC got to do with it? You can PM me or bash me in public. And yeah I did do a google search and couldn't find anything.


 
I realize its one of those things that everyone wants to know, but in actuallity only the few involved really know the facts.

The end result is that Ammo has probably ended her campaign and if you asked her she is probably enjoying herself. Can't say that I wouldn't want to see a come back (considering I own a dog out of the second litter) but selfishly it would be.

The final litter between Ammo's sire and dam is cooking now, hopefully these pups will find their way into competitive homes and we will see another Ammo emerge. Ammo was special because of the owners and their committment to her both financial and in time. I know that the second litter has some dogs in competitive homes and the outcome looks good.

I'm proud of my chocolate dog because he earned his HRCH at 21 months with me as his only trainer and now he is will be running the Grand next month with one of the top Grand trainers around. He wasn't going to run until he proved himself to Derek and he has. I am tickled to see him perform. By the way, he also does the Ammo stretch at times.

Ammo helped to bring this breeding to life, now its up to us to carry on the tradition.

Good Luck in their future endevours to Bill and Micki.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Google "ammo suspended akc". There is some info from an akc rep that was involved. You can make your own decisions from there.


----------



## boohc (Dec 15, 2010)

I also had to the Honor of Judging the dog when it won two Derby's in one weekend. The dog new how to get to the end destination point. It will be remembered! Kit


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

If the dog was a good All Age prospect, why would the owner quit running FT's because of one bad experience with one judge?

Experienced FT folks place a lot more weight on an FC AFC dog that competes against 65-95 other dogs in an AA stake than a dog that ran 100 Derbies competing against 10-15 other dogs. 

There seems to be a lot more to this story than what has come to the surface on RTF.

Kudos on an awesome Derby career.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

rooster said:


> Curious....
> 
> was (AMMO) a candlewood dog?


No, read the thread


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

rooster said:


> Watched the video and seen mary in it and heard reference to lottie in one of the posts.
> 
> WOW..sorry i asked.


It was a valid question. I read through the thread as well and did not find any mention of her breeder. If you watch the video you will see that it was Santa Fe labs mentioned in some pictures. That actually was who bred her.

When you get a grumpy response, just smile shrug it off. 

Have a great weekend. If you get into the crappie up there, let me know. Or maybe you and your dog should come on over to my part of IL and we'll train and smack some slabs.

Chris


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

rooster said:


> Watched the video and seen mary in it and heard reference to lottie in one of the posts.
> 
> WOW..sorry i asked.


Sorry, I thought they mentioned Santa Fe Labs is having a 4-peat of Ammo's breeding.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Franco said:


> If the dog was a good All Age prospect, why would the owner quit running FT's because of one bad experience with one judge?
> 
> Experienced FT folks place a lot more weight on an FC AFC dog that competes against 65-95 other dogs in an AA stake than a dog that ran 100 Derbies competing against 10-15 other dogs.
> 
> ...


Yes, an awesome Derby career without a doubt..... but, as you said it is in the AA that the rubber hits the road.

john


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

john fallon said:


> Yes, an awesome Derby career without a doubt..... but, as you said it is in the AA that the rubber hits the road.
> 
> john


If you honestly think a dog that marks that unreal wouldn't cut it then I've plenty of land to sale to you. She proved as a derby dog that she can play longer than most.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Had privilege to judge Ammo in SD. Remember one mark along edge of some water and she was only dog that decided that it was best to get to wet. I was impressed with her decisions throughout 4 series and she finished with 2nd place.

Had privilege to run against Ammo in central MN and Ammo had weak 1rst series as a lot of dogs did.. My dog, littermate to Larry Calvert's Skatch, according to Ammo's owner Bill had all 10's going into water series when Carver blew up on memory bird in 3rd. Bill was so nice he wrote on his card "not so good" for my dog. We were dropped. Ammo went on to smash 3rd and 4th series and finish 3rd I believe.

I would hear many people nit pick everything this dog did on marks but She's got it in my book.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you honestly think a dog that marks that unreal wouldn't cut it then I've plenty of land to sale to you. She proved as a derby dog that she can play longer than most.


Her marking was never an issue.. absolutely phenomenal.

john


----------



## bitscud22 (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is a video of the 1st series of Ammo's 1st AA stake at Metro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRFSGwd3Vdc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for that video. I wish more folks that are good at filming actual ft runs would post them. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

bitscud22 said:


> Here is a video of the 1st series of Ammo's 1st AA stake at Metro.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRFSGwd3Vdc&feature=channel_video_title


Is this the one where the gallery clapped and someone said "Jeez, you'd have thought this was the National"?

If so, I might have clapped. That was a nice job.

That was a nice memory bird!

I thought it was funny that the yellow dog in the holding blind hosed the blind down right around the time Ammo picked up the short RH mark.

I have absolutely no doubt that Ammo can and will title if they choose to run her again, barring any health issues on her part. I remember the naysayers with Dusty Brown... (too small, etc.) Dusty did it. So would Ammo.

Chris


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

the dog to me is not the one that is amazing, its her owners. anyone with that kind of dedication to drive that many miles and spend that much time and money is amazing.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

kip said:


> the dog to me is not the one that is amazing, its her owners. anyone with that kind of dedication to drive that many miles and spend that much time and money is amazing.


I agree 100% Kip. That's why I believe that if they wanted to title Ammo, they would. They put some crazy number of miles on that Dodge truck that was brand new when they started. It had around 100k miles on it, all from campaigning that dog, by they time they got to about a hundred points. 

They worked the whole country pretty thoroughly. I thought it was an impressive show of dedication.


----------



## Mason Mayhue (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Is this the one where the gallery clapped and someone said "Jeez, you'd have thought this was the National"?
> 
> If so, I might have clapped. That was a nice job.


That was the one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If you honestly think a dog that marks that unreal wouldn't cut it then I've plenty of land to sale to you.


Tell us about your experience with this.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Tell us about your experience with this.


How about you tell us about your experience with this. Sitting on the edge of our seats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Todd Caswell said:


> How about you tell us about your experience with this. Sitting on the edge of our seats.


This makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.


For someone who consistantly answers questions with a question on most topics, I would love to hear about your experiences with high point derby dogs and there AA careers. From the "TONE" of your post Jacob must not have any experience with this but by your "TONE" you must so please tell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Todd Caswell said:


> I would love to hear about your experiences with high point derby dogs and there AA careers. From the "TONE" of your post Jacob must not have any experience with this but by your "TONE" you must so please tell.


This makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.


Honestly it doesn't apear to be that tough of a question.


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Todd Caswell said:


> Honestly it doesn't apear to be that tough of a question.


Todd, she runs Goldens:razz:








Bait, no offense meant, adding levity


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> > would love to hear about your experiences with high point derby dogs and there AA careers. From the "TONE" of your post Jacob must not have any experience with this but by your "TONE" you must so please tell
> 
> 
> .This makes absolutely no sense.


Well M.... If that is not what you were inferring ???? What was it that you were ?

john


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Dang, Im out of popcorn!


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

And the tension mounts..........(music from Jaws)..................  

I hope she's not trying to dodge this one completely??? 

Always admired that fiesty spirit in a woman. 

Kennel boy regards,


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

labguy said:


> I hope she's not trying to dodge this one completely???


I was wondering if the question she asked was being dodged


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Melanie has a life other than RTF, and isn't much of a dodger.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I do not know the man nor his dog, but I dont think the last chapter in this dog's career has been written yet..If the owner is happy and the dog leads a long healthy life, then I am happy for the both of them...any expectations that some may put on them is really unfair..they have already accomplished something that most will never even sniff...
__________________


I agree the last chapter has not been written yet. Someone who travels all over the country to put Derby points on a dog cannot sit still and go hunting. We should all sit back and wait. The determination of this trainer/owner will lead Ammo to a Nationals.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does she (Ammo) have a co owner ?and... Did someone already place with her in an AA ? 

john


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

john fallon said:


> Does she (Ammo) have a co owner ?and... Did someone already place with her in an AA ?
> 
> john


1.no
2.no


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Chasidy Roberts said:


> WOW what a cool slideshow. I would have loved to watch Ammo run. Even just once..



agreed 
what a team they were together
- perhaps one day all sins will be forgiven


----------

